
Frostbox – One stop backup for your social media accounts - mottled
http://startcup.in/frostbox-one-stop-backup-for-your-social-media-accounts/
======
goldfeld
Though I love the concept of backing up all my social messages continually
(does it sync to my desktop like Dropbox?), backups for backups sake usually
don't see much widespread adoption. You have to offer something as the central
benefit and backups as the unsung bonus. Like Dropbox solved file sharing and
syncing across devices.

You could try, for instance, syncing different microblogging accounts in terms
of people followed (Twitter, App.net and Diaspora) and a central hub for
seeing incoming mentions and dms (think the now defunct CoTweet), and
aggregation of contacts for phone (iPhone and Android apps that do a better-
than-vanilla job ) so that I have one contact for each person, grabbing latest
info from all networks.

